# In Windows XP, There Is No Scandisk; Use Check Disk



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

One of the first things that new Windows XP users notice is the lack of ScanDisk. The popular utility is used to check hard drives for flaws in earlier versions of Windows.

But Microsoft put a different utility, Check Disk, in Windows XP. To find it, click Start>>My Computer. Right click the drive you want to check, then click Properties. Click Tools. Under Error Checking, click Check Now.


----------



## cwolfe98 (Jul 12, 2001)

thanks for the tip..... I was wondering how to do that. I just thought XP forgot to put it in.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Your Welcome


----------



## lisaa7002 (Jul 14, 2003)

wow!!! thanks!


----------

